# Installation medium undetected / Initial network setu



## fleetadmiral73 (Dec 3, 2008)

I am working with the Disc 1 ISO of 7-RELEASE. I am having difficulty
when selecting the installation medium. When I choose CD/DVD, it returns
"Error mounting /dev/acd0 on /dist. Input / Output error 5. I have
already set up the partition, and used the auto mode to create slices. 

I also tried the FTP option, at which point it prompted me to setup my
network interface, which I could not complete. I'm using built in nVidia
ethernet that it recognizes. I enabled DHCP in the options menu. I know
my default gateway IP, but am unsure what to provide as hostname or
domain. I currently have a linux distro installed, so if there is a
command i can run to retrieve the necessary info I can do that.


----------

